# Cardiologist & Medication



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Went to see cardiologist today. I have been getting throat palpitations caused by my heart going to fast. This means l get light-headed and have to deep breath to try get air into the lungs. I wore a heart monitor for 24hrs a month or so ago and tachycardia was flagged.

Narrowing things down to when it happens l think it is mainly when I get stressed like wanting to choke the life out of a couple of idiots l work with, sometimes when l overdo the exercise and get exhausted or a few times l have been worried a situation l get into l may get it...and l get it. In other words l talked myself into it. Walking round Edinburgh l was worried on the way up l would suffer, what a surprise l did. A couple of days later we spent 5hrs walking round Chester Zoo not a wobble. 

The cardio wants me to have an echo and exercise test if all is ok they probably wont even notify me...love the nhs. He agrees with me that my problems probably are stress and unfitness along with post effects, now fading of undiagnosed T2 diabetes. And he was happy with the steps l am taking and l have recognised the probable triggers.

He then said he could arrange tablets to help before the tests are run, l said no l will work through with diet and exercise as things are improving and if l am right l can take even more steps to sort things....like yoga and recognising when l am talking myself into a problem.

He asked me at least 5 times if l wanted tablets to help me before the tests....l told him about 7 times NO, l DO NOT WANT TABLETS. 
He rounded it off by saying if it was him he wouldn't want tablets but l could if l wanted...no sh*t Sherlock how many times do l tell you l don't want tablets! l am guessing the tablets were tranquillisers l didn't ask.

Is it any wonder that there is an epidemic of "legal" addicts thanks to Drs. The largest amount of all addicts legal and illegal drug users are legal drug users caused by Drs pushing bloody tranquillisers.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Dear Caro

Just post here and get it all off your chest! Some of us just fret more than others.

Palpitations can be caused by a shortage of potassium - try eating 1/2- 1 banana daily. Of course the obvious - Coke, coffee, alcohol. Presume you're dealing with these already. Are you drinking Coke light perhaps? Gave me terrible palpitations so gave it up.

To relax apply pressure to the pads of the big toes. Pinch them between thumb and forefinger. Hold for 30 secs and repeat a couple of times both feet. And meditate. And try deep breathing - take 3 deep breaths - breathe in for count of 7, hold for 5, breathe out for 5-7. Then relax the shoulders consciously. Your heart rate will go down.

Learn to hypnotise yourself. Try a hypnotherapist and get him/her to teach you to do it. I learnt from a Swami 30 years ago and I can still do it. Works a treat!

If there's a genuine problem with your heart better to find out and get it sorted, taking medication if necessary. In the meantime, while waiting for tests, try everything else. 

Sterkte - be strong! Take care.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks HH will try the points they sound very good. If it came down to it post tests to a problem then fine thats why l am doing the tests but not ad hoc meds, dr are to tablet happy.

No l don't fret more it is the culmination of the last 3+ years of death, hospitals, care homes and all the rest that life has thrown. Tension and living on a knife edge ready to fight for things to be done. 

Sadly at the moment bananas are out they are to high in carbs but l will see if l can work them in. 
l am trying for about 20-30 grams carbs a day if l can, all part of the low carbs high fat to help keep my blood sugar under control. No artificial sugar read to much up about it, or fizzy drinks (total no-no) apart from some fizzy water. Coffee l get about 5 cups out of a full teaspoon of coffee. 

Believe it or not l am trained as a hypnotherapist was part of my NLP training but l actually hate it and refuse to use it. Brian and a good friend of mine both raise/ed eyes and grin at me, He and she were/are very good hypno's friend does a lot with victim agency's but l am me and wont change on some things. :lol: 

I do use Brian's GSR unit which is very good not sure if you know them? and looking to take up yoga. Meditation realistically wont happen been trying for years and no matter how Brian tried to teach me my brain operates on it's own plane


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning Caro

I am aware that you have been taking steps to overcome existing health problems. With a radical change in diet your body could perhaps be "missing" the elements it was used to having. What they might be would only be uncovered by blood tests. 

My experience with potassium shortage and palpitations came about after my major bowel op and just a short period of "starvation". Supplementation helped initially and I found out how helpful the bananas were myself but I understand the carb issue.

These were just my ideas/experience for you to sort through to see if there were any that could be of help. I agree about the indiscriminate use of chemicals and like you I object to the patriarchal attitude of certain nhs practitioners dispensing whatever treatment the system dictates/can afford as if you were a passive dummy. 

You will need to get to the bottom of the problem and find out whether its a genuine heart functioning problem, a chemical shortage/imbalance or a stress-type cause. As you are not prepared to try any kind of chemical modification at this stage (I am not in the slightest way critical of your decision) then it would make sense to try anything and everything else that's not harmful to solve the problem.

It would be logical, after all the life stresses you have been through lately, for that to have finally taken its toll on your health. My personal philosophy on life's ups and downs ... "And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the world is unfolding as it should." Have you thought about whether you have accepted your "lot" or are you feeling "indignant" that you've had to swallow more than your share? It all depends on your spiritual philosophy how you feel about what life deals us. It takes time and mental work to come to acceptance and sometimes we're not very good at that. (Speaking from experience!)

GSR??? Please explain.

In my experience it has been due to my own "trial and error" efforts to resolve my medical complications that many of my problematic issues have been resolved. 

Caro, I have written this in the hope that maybe one of my ideas will ring a bell and help you start out on your recovery. It would be presumptious of me to try to understand your situation from afar, so please rest assured I am not trying to do this. 

I hope you come right very soon.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Course l dont think it presumptuous not sure why l might?

GSR UNIT = Galvanic Skin Response. Can be used 2 ways you hold the little unit or have a little electrode attachment with leads to 2 fingers, l prefer that.

It has a very annoying very high pitch scream as you start... l use the head set, as you relax the sound drops lower pitch until it goes quiet, your skin by now is relaxed and not transmitting electric pulses. 
Great for people like me who are not good at relaxing l can relax with this because l know l am relaxing.
Easiest is to google galvanic skin response meter we got ours from l think Canada but it is the setup in the above link if you were interested.

To many problems thrown at me overall, no gives me a reason to loose my temper with idiots and feel better :lol: joking apart as someone said once sh*t has to happen to someone so may as well happen here.

The things that have happened have not been anything l have been the cause of. My reaction to them has been mine.
As a Rhodie l was brought up with the mantra "Make a plan" could l/should l change my reactions. Well many wont come up again for obvious reasons. 
Other things will do and l tend to react to each as l feel the need at the time. I think so long as you do the best you can at the time something happens you can look back and think damm if only but it wont change the outcome have to learn to accept it. Am l learning, l hope so.

As l have said before Brian is with me when needed, if he isnt needed he is off gallivanting around the big way meets and his old drop zones mainly Langer catching gossip from his friends. No female can gossip like a male can! 
My Guardian Angel is with me all the time, true probably driven to distraction often smacking his head on a wall but hey we all have a problem in life









My folks are here when l need them mostly they are just quietly doing their own thing and dad is off in lovely places he was a walker mum gets free into all the major tennis tournaments

People will sneer reading the last section of this up to them, it isnt a belief it is something l know and have always known. I am a clairvoyant with abilities on a level with a baby trying to crawl and falling over waving its legs in the air ... ie not very good still a lot to learn but l and am who l am.


----------

